# Great muffin recipes



## jane tan (Sep 27, 2005)

Looking for a light and fluffy muffin with a dome when baked ?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Look here:

http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/forums/s...ead.php?t=4157


----------

